# Some of my new props for 2008



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

New Halloween pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket
Here are some new props I built for 08.
.My anamatronic witch
.Man eating venus fly trap
.Haunted flowers
.Skeletons
.Crazy cannibal guy
.My Stolloween style skull
.Evil doll
.And my little tree. I made a few of these, but this one is my favorite. I was really inspired by Grim Visions when I made them.
Check these out everybody, and let me know what you think of them. 
I also have alot of static figures that I built in the Winter, but I have not taken pictures because they are back in my crawl space, and some still need some work. I will take pictures when I get them out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow cool stuff----so your a car nut too


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Very good work there, Tyler! I especially like the venus fly trap. And that tree is just creepy.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks you for the compliments. I worked really hard on these new props. And yeah, I am a car nut.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow. Cranking out the cool props. Very nice. Your hard work has paid off.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work - I too love the venus fly trap thingie... keep it up!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...nice work


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice! You've been busy.

I like that demon skull a lot. For some reason I picture it metallic, like iron, lit from inside with red light. Don't ask me why. (maybe it's the Motorhead playing on the stereo)


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, I too like the fly trap.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

You know, lighting up the inside of the demon skull with red light is a great idea. I havent really thought of that. I hope to make another and have them on both sides of my entrance. I already had my Grandpa cut out there rib cages with his fancy saws.haha But I do think that I will light them up inside, thanks for that idea.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

What's your theme this year?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. Be sure to post pics of the crawl space demons when you let them out of their cell.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

wow - you sure are busy. (ahh, the energy of a youngster). My favorite is the skull.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

wow! nice work Tyler, The idea with two skulls at the entrance backlit with red. I think will look good.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will take pictures when I get the rest of my stuff out. As far as a theme, I usually dont really stick to one. I always have a graveyard scene, and then just build smaller side scenes around that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those skellies are great. I have a special fondess for skellies....anyway those could be sold around here for Day of the Dead celebrations. Nice work on all of your props.

I think Krough would be proud!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great job. Love the venus fly trap.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Stuff there Tyler ...
good job


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

At the risk of sounding redundant, I also love the Venus Fly Trap. She's really working that lipstick!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nicely done Tyler, keep it up! Can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Tyler, man you've been busy. 

Great job on the skull, keep up the great work!

Looks like you are going to have a rock'n Halloween this year.

-scott


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Man Tyler I wish I had the time that you do to work on mine. I think your yard will be a huge hit.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the creepy doll. Nice job and WELCOME!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. Im so glad everyone likes my stuff. And thanks for the compliment on the skull Scott. I followed your method, and if you like it than I must have done a pretty good job.haha


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

it looks like a killer plant theme to me. love it! three words: FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDD MEEEE, SEIMORE!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work! You've really done a lot of work. (sigh)I've got to get cranking on my stuff as i have oodles of uncompleted crap. Anways, great job!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice work, keep it up. Be sure to post pictures of the props in your haunt, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont worry, I am going to take alot of pictures of my haunt this year.


----------

